# So I hurt my lower neck…



## Human Bean (Dec 21, 2021)

Ok, this is my first year of snowboarding after two years because of Covid. I live in Southeast Asia, so I can’t really snowboard at all. Anyway, I went to Europe to go snowboarding, had a blast the first day, but today when I take deep breaths, my lower neck (more the tips of the first two bones below the neck) start hurting a lot. It gets pretty hard to breath deeply, and I'm not sure why it’s happening. Any ideas?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Go see a doctor!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV, so listen carefully to my advice. Go see a doctor.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd rather see a TV doctor some days ... 

in all honesty, the doc will take xrays and I'm 100% sure they won't find anything broken on you

you should start icing the sore area and take ibuprofen and/or tylenol .... MAKE SURE YOUR NOT ALLERGIC FIRST

you may need to give it 2 weeks or so to feel relief, perhaps less

if you messed with a disc in your neck, it may feel like a sharp pinch inside, give that time too
the chiropractor is an option if it's not feeling better after some time

and some shit lasts and you need to manage it the best you can

we're not indestructible and doctors can only do so much

I've cracked myself enough to understand the mental game of being injured, it sucks waiting to heal

but you will heal

can you tell us, did you fall or are you just sore? 
maybe I should of asked that first

❄


----------



## Human Bean (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you all so much! I actually didn’t fall @snoeboarder, but thanks for asking. I iced it and took some Tylenol and I'm feeling better. We’ll see what it feels like tomorrow.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Maybe not if snowboarding shape yet. Leg muscles, core muscles, neck muscles. Holding your head steady while riding can take a toll even if you didn't fall and get whiplash.


----------



## IanL (Mar 30, 2021)

phillyphan said:


> Maybe not if snowboarding shape yet. Leg muscles, core muscles, neck muscles. Holding your head steady while riding can take a toll even if you didn't fall and get whiplash.


How long does it take you to get in snowboard shape?


----------



## IanL (Mar 30, 2021)

There's a yoga position called forward fold that helps decompress your neck. Maybe look that up and probably do it with your knees bent. 

Gentle yoga is great for snowboarding and body maintenance. Highly recommend it.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

IanL said:


> How long does it take you to get in snowboard shape?


Me personally, 4 minutes. But I'm an extraordinary person.


----------



## IanL (Mar 30, 2021)

phillyphan said:


> Me personally, 4 minutes. But I'm an extraordinary person.


How long does it take you to get warmed up?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Human Bean said:


> Ok, this is my first year of snowboarding after two years because of Covid. I live in Southeast Asia, so I can’t really snowboard at all. Anyway, I went to Europe to go snowboarding, had a blast the first day, but today when I take deep breaths, my lower neck (more the tips of the first two bones below the neck) start hurting a lot. It gets pretty hard to breath deeply, and I'm not sure why it’s happening. Any ideas?


If you have slammed on your shoulders from the side, you might have accidently sprained your sternoclavicular joint where the collarbone meets the sternum.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

IanL said:


> How long does it take you to get warmed up?


1.2 minutes.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

IanL said:


> How long does it take you to get warmed up?





phillyphan said:


> 1.2 minutes.


But keep in mind, he is an extraordinary person.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

IanL said:


> How long does it take you to get in snowboard shape?


Round is a shape


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Round is a shape


I feel targeted! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

